# question about pin rigin



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

i recently checked out these pi rig set ups....looks cool...does it work good ...say i have an anchor rod that i cast out 100 feet...now does the pin rig slide all the way down to where my anchor line reaches the water,so that my rig is pretty far out...or does the pin rig only go out so far?....whats the deal with that ...or am i better off with casting a float (bobber).. this is the deal, when im on a pier it seems like the spanish,kings etc are pretty far out...i would like to fire an anchor rod out 1oo feet plus..and send that live bait down the line so that im out there where to fish are..(.trolly line or pin rig..)...i never used one but it seems like its the sh*t....better than live lining or trying to float one out there....


FISH ON !!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes it works. I can't say I have had much luck with doing it other than an occasional hungry shark, but I certainly have seen a large number of fish caught on a pin rig. Depending on the pier you are on, there are different rates for pin rigging. Essentially, the farther out you can cast your anchor line, the farther you can slide your pin rig and bait out from the pier. Just for informational purposes, the largest cobia I saw caught last year was on the shortest pier around here and the fish hit the bait about 30 feet away from the pier. So you never know.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i take it you will be fishing in va so i cant really tell you what kind of luck you will have, but, the more distance you get on your cast the farther you can put your bait out! also the shorter the leader on the rig is the farther you can get your bait out. you dont always need to be out far though i have seen 30 lb kings hit baits that were almost right next to the pier. if you fishing the middle of the T your best bet is out farther , but if your fishing the corner or sides of the T your best bet is in close since the fish are moving up and down the side of the pier. jmo.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

a longer cast will enable you to put the bait ferther out,duh on my part, but you can shorten up to get closer to the pier by just loosening the anchor line a bit if the fish are in close,then if in close is to crowded with baits you can go out a little longer than your buddy,does that make sense? when i fish i don't like to have another bait too close to mine or on the same king eye view going north to south,so having more anchor out allows for greater flexabilty in bait deployment.just to second what jeep said a lot of fish are hooked within 20' of the pier esspecially,sp., cobias


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

So im trying to picture this...on one end of the pin rig is a snap swivell...the other end is where you click your line in......ok..the end with the swivell, do you just open it up and put your line in side the swivel and then close it....then put your other rod in free spool....so the pin rig just slides down your anchor line? And what? The pin rig slides down your line untill it hits the water right where your anchor line meets the water.....is this correct ?



Ps...i am from long island...my father was a clammer for 20 years..he started the united bay men association for clammers..back in the 70's...i have been on a boat since i was knee high...every day with my dad....my brother also runs his offshore tuna, boat out of shinocock inlet in the hamptons for years.....so im not new to the water....but i learn something new every day.....on long island you can drive on the beach and surf cast...i did that for a long time ..as long as you have a fishing rod..visable in a rod holder...you can stay on the beach for as long as you want....besides all the offshore fishing i did..tuna,mahi cod fishing in the blistering cold in january up north...and mako shark(my favorite,taste the best)...i had did a lot of striper ...up north thats everybodys crazy for...that sh%t gets old...they are so easy to catch.....one thing we have up north is "fluke"...awsome size door mats,,,,,...anyway i have been in v.a. Since 1996...15 years...i worked with my buddy who is a comm.crabber out of whiloughby when i got here in 1996....so i was fishing the chesapeake bay ,,hampt. Roads bridge tunnel,,,cbbt..but all from boats....i had a 17 foot great lakes extra wide aluminum boat....awsome..that i had to sell in 2000 cause i had my first kid......anyway... I have been fishing from harrisons/ ov pier for quite a few years...and you know how it is...a few cobia ..pomp..spanish..drum....but for the past 3 years..these fish are few and far at ov pier...even at buckroe......i know people that have been here all thier life and never caught a cobia......needless to say...i had hooked one last year at ov pier but lost him...i have never caught one yet either....this year is the start of a new erra for me though... I bought some decent rods ..and i got my k-5 blazer 4x4 ready to roll....and im ready to fish sandbridge..and the outerbanks...(been to oregone inlet,)..

So thats a little bit about me folks.... Im self employed..and im always fishing, and drinking...i dont care who you are (lol)..if anybody needs a ride to thier fishing spot....lets roll and split the cost on gas.. ......i have been tangled up with a guy on the pier with a 10 doller walmart rod when i had a nice fish on....people ...dont sweat it....it happens....i get mad too....but if you just take the time to tell these guys the basics....hey you never know....things sometimes turn around in your favor.......oh and one more thing,,,my brother just moved to nc..last month..and he does a ton of tuna off shore....on long island we would ride 3 hours to hit the canyon...in n.c. You can catch tuna 45 minutes out.....so who ever i meet this spring...is welcome to come....


Thanks so much guys...this site is cool and there are cool people on here...fish on !!!!-------fishnimpossible


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

actually it works like an offshore trolling release,just imagine the anchor line is the out rigger and the fighting rod the boat rod. the pin is a wieghted release made out of single strand malin wire,check out the bible for more clarification


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the imput....sounds good...outriggers,,yes i know what you mean!!! Do any of you guys fish lip?...and how is it....is it a big cluster fuk?....whats the fishing scene like?..any women?...bring your own beer?...out of site ,out of mind?.....can you count on a local to net your catch.....you gotta have a good gaff man--lol lol....see you guys there soon....thanks again...lmfoa......fish on !!!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

fishnimpossible said:


> is it a big cluster fuk?....


hit the nail on the head haha


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Its a cluster, if you are not paying attention to what you are doing. I would say it works pretty good though, pin rigging that is.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

blakester said:


> Its a cluster, if you are not paying attention to what you are doing. I would say it works pretty good though, pin rigging that is.


that's a big ass king how much did that weigh.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

64'' 53.6 lbs. lip.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

This is what i have learned if you are fishing in va beach or along the coastline pin rigging is great, however if you are fishing inside the bay like oceanview or cbbt then fishing the bottom is probably better because you wont catch a king. Although tons of cobia are still caught on pinrigs, the rig is mostly for king mackeral. A comment someone told me a while ago that really stuck," For every one cobia cruisin the top, there is atleast a pod cruising the bottom". Hope that helps

Nice king off LIP BTW!!!!


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

wow...super nice king..how was the fight.....?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

fishnimpossible said:


> wow...super nice king..how was the fight.....?


probably a screaming 300 yds and pulling in a trash bag , them kings will kill them selves on the initial run sometimes......beautiful king BTW,got my best by a solid 12#,


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> probably a screaming 300 yds and pulling in a trash bag , them kings will kill them selves on the initial run sometimes......beautiful king BTW,got my best by a solid 12#,


No that one actually fought. As I recall she dumped the reel twice, all 450 yards of 20lb on the first run and another 200 or so on the second , and then proceeded to rainbow the end of the pier about 6 times trying to beach herself. When I got her within gaff range she was dead at that point. So I would say she made a good account of herself. No trash bag that's for sure.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

blakester said:


> No that one actually fought. As I recall she dumped the reel twice, all 450 yards of 20lb on the first run and another 200 or so on the second , and then proceeded to rainbow the end of the pier about 6 times trying to beach herself. When I got her within gaff range she was dead at that point. So I would say she made a good account of herself. No trash bag that's for sure.


I love it!


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

blakester said:


> Its a cluster, if you are not paying attention to what you are doing. I would say it works pretty good though, pin rigging that is.



Nice fish!! Just wanted to see it again....


----------

